# Bachmann Rail Bus sound module?



## Tom_C (Jan 8, 2016)

Now that the holiday is over I want to start work for next year. I have a bachmann Rail Bus http://shop.bachmanntrains.com/inde...ucts_id=5220&zenid=d06knli4cecqpa4fp1pln2mdp1

What sound module would be used with this? Does it already have the necessary speaker and wiring for sound?


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

It does say deigned for sound installation, but I doubt it has a speaker. It has a place for a speaker. Speaker wires would come from the decoder. I have no idea who makes a rail bus sound decoder.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Fitting the sound decoder would be the simple bit as your unit has a standard eight pin plug and you'd have plenty of room for a speaker. The interesting bit will finding the correct sound file, dont know if an off the shelf sound decoder exists but i doubt it. Some decoders allow you to make your own and load it, not sure which ones but try Zimo and ESU. I know you can buy sound files from the net, people do make them and sell for a nominal amount.

Good luck, interesting project. When done you'd have a unique model.


----------



## Tom_C (Jan 8, 2016)

Thanks Cycleops.

It appears that Sountraxx has a decoder with sounds close enough: 

http://www.soundtraxx.com/dsd/tsunami2/products/tsu1100.php

It's the TSU-1100, 885004 for Baldwin & Other Diesels

The problem I have that may not be easy to overcome is that I am using a Tam Valley shuttle controller, and I don't know that I could get it to control the sounds. In fact, I'm sure I couldn't unless I could program the engine sounds to come on with the lights (Function 0). The shuttle controller turns on the lights, so if I can program the engine sound to the same function then I'd be happy with that. Just not sure it's possible.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

Digitrax makes a sound decoders that can be loaded using JMRI or the PR3. The have a library of sound files that you could look at and listen to to see if any would work for you. Their 8 and 16 bit decoders come with a speaker, but its worthless, replace it with a cheap iPhone speaker - the difference is night and day!


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I do not know if your model would be gas engine or diesel engine. There are sound decoders for these. Use doodle bug sounds for a search. ESU Lok sound probably makes
something you can use. Doodle bugs used gas or diesel. I saw decoders for electric trolleys, but I don't think yours is electric.


----------



## Tom_C (Jan 8, 2016)

Yes, it would definitely be gas or diesel; it does has a tail pipe. I won't be too particular about being historically correct since this is just for a holiday layout.

Let me ask what will undoubtedly be a dumb question. Will the engine sounds come on automatically and be controlled by the speed? If that is true then this experiment will be worthwhile, because as I said the Tam Valley DCC shuttle controller won't offer me any control over the various sounds. If the engine sound starts automatically on power up and is controlled by speed then I should be good to go.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

The different speed sounds should work fine. You just might not be able to toot the horn when you want.


----------



## Tom_C (Jan 8, 2016)

I can live with that. In my current set up I have a steam engine on a loop track, with the rail bus running back and forth on an inside track. The steam engine I have all the engine sound volume set real low so it can run for hours and not get annoying. 

I'd do the same thing for this one, too. Truth be told, I don't even need to add the sound, but where's the fun in that?


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Lemonhawk said:


> Digitrax makes a sound decoders that can be loaded using JMRI or the PR3. The have a library of sound files that you could look at and listen to to see if any would work for you. Their 8 and 16 bit decoders come with a speaker, but its worthless, replace it with a cheap iPhone speaker - the difference is night and day!


Often marketed as 'sugar cube' speakers.


----------



## Tom_C (Jan 8, 2016)

To update this topic, I bought a Tsunami2 TSU-1100 model 885004 with a 20mm speaker (3/4"). I bought a baffle for it, but it doesn't fit so if you want to do this don't bother with a baffle unless you want to mount somewhere else in the chassis.

I used the dummy 8 pin plug that came with the rail bus, and cleaned up all the solder bridges on the dummy plug. Leave the 2 diodes on the plug because it appears they wire the front and rear lights together so all the LEDs come on in both directions.

I'm using a Tam Valley shuttle controller and it turns the lights on and the engine sounds work fine. I need to get out my NCE and change some of the CVs but the defaults are working fine. Hopefully I can get the bell to come on automatically and ring all the time, and lower the sound volume, and that shouldn't be a problem but not sure I can get it to ring all the time.

Once I get it finished I'll post a video.

ADDED: One thing that's sort of interesting is that it appears to draw less power than the stock decoder. I say that because the Tam Valley shuttle uses current sensors to detect location on the track, and with the new decoder the detectors don't always work. I can probably fix that by re-configuring my rail gaps or add a dummy resistor to draw a little extra juice if necessary.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Well done Tom, we're all waiting to see that video.

You can programme the bell to come on at a certain speed if my memory serves me correctly with the Tsunami. Can't remember the CV no's but I did it with one of mine.


----------



## Tom_C (Jan 8, 2016)

Yep, I was able to program the auto effect for the bell to come on at speed setting 1 and stay on for X seconds. 

The next thing to figure out is to try to program the 'all aboard' sound to when the speed is zero. I think I can do that, but I don't currently understand how to program the advanced effects. That function is controlled by CV 1.439. Anyone know how to program those CVs using a NCE powercab?

Still a newbie with advanced programming.


ADDED: I got it. Programming 439 to value 12 makes the 'all abourd' sound when the bus stops.

I'm tickled pink The bell sounds for 5 seconds when the bus starts in either direction and the 'all aboard' sounds when the bus stops. I will tighten up the volume and settings and then post a video along with how I programmed all the CVs to help others


----------



## Tom_C (Jan 8, 2016)

Here’s the video and explanation of the rail bus. I wanted hands-off operation on a back and forth trolley line, with end stations and stops at mid stations along the way. As I already said I’m using a Tam Valley Depot shuttle controller.

I installed a Tsunami2 TSU-1100 model 885004 for Baldwin diesels. This is currently using a 20mm speaker, but I have a sugar cube speaker to see if it sounds better; I just haven’t installed it yet.

I programmed it to stop quickly so it doesn’t hit the bumpers at either end stations, and to accelerate a little more slowly. The bell rings for 5 seconds when it starts to move and the ‘All-Aboard’ sounds when it stops. This may not accurately match real life operation but it’s good for my holiday set up.

http://www.soundtraxx.com/manuals/tsu2_diesel_usersguide.pdf
*UPDATE:* The link above is gone, here is the main page. https://soundtraxx.com/manuals/tsunami2-digital-sound-decoder
Here’s the CV’s I changed.
Page 21, accelerate/decelerate rate. CV 3: Baseline Acceleration Rate = 10 and CV 4: Baseline Deceleration Rate = 1

Page 40, automatic sound settings. CV 198 set to 2 to enable auto bell sounds on DCC. CV 193: Auto-Bell on Set Point = 1 (speed setting to start bell), CV 194: Auto-Bell On Time = 5 (seconds to sound bell). 

Page 41, CV 195 = 1 Coach Door Count. Not sure why this is included here since it is related to auto-effects.

Page 57-58, automatic effects. CV 31 = 16 and CV32 = 1 to enable indexed effects page 1. Set CV 439 = 12 to enable “All-Aboard” to sound when ‘standing’, i.e. when stopped.

Here’s a little video of it on a test stand, just to show the sounds. I’m currently controlling it with my powercab and tried to show that I was only using the speed/direction settings and the sounds are automated, but I didn’t get it in the shot. You get the idea.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Thanks for posting that Tom, very interesting.


----------



## Tom_C (Jan 8, 2016)

The sugar cube speakers sounds much better. Soundtraxx 810154. Needs to be mounted inside the passenger compartment.


----------

